# What algae is this on my anubias flower?



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

These little algae clumps are beginning to pop up in my tank. They're in clumps (rosettes) with very fine needle like hairs. They remind me of little fuzzy balls. Can someone please give them a name and tell me how to fight them?









DJ


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

That looks like BBA (black-brush algae). I'm not sure how to fight it but there is a write up in the AlgaeFinder on this site. Link
HTH


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It is black brush algae. You can kill it with Excel, dosed at 1.5 to 2 times the recommended dosage. First, the water change dose, then the daily doses. If you keep the CO2 level higher and constant during the lights on time you can usually keep it from coming back.


----------

